

VMware Photon and dnf - kolev
http://lists.rpm.org/pipermail/rpm-ecosystem/Week-of-Mon-20150420/000011.html

======
kolev
GitHub repo: [https://github.com/vmware/tdnf](https://github.com/vmware/tdnf)

